# Configuring a PERM ACD4805 inverter



## alex5 (Mar 14, 2014)

*[solved] Configuring a PERM ACD4805 inverter*

Hello people,
I am currently working on a project in my university where we build an electrically powered vehicle (buggy). We use PERM ACD4805 controllers, I know they're pretty old. From what I understand you can configure these things via a password, but I have no idea how I should do that...maybe somebody who knows this model could help me out here? Am I supposed to send a message on the CAN bus to the controllers where I include the password? 
Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I finally found a solution to this problem. Like I assumed you have to send a message to the according node in the CAN-Bus containing the password. Let's say the inverter is a node with ID 5. So you send to 0x605 the hexadecimal message "23 00 42 03 1A C3 86 00". The actual password is 0x0086C31A, but since you have to send it in the little endian format the order changes. You should then get an acknowledgment/success message from the node starting with "60 ... ". From there on you can start editing password secure content. Note that the password depends on the content you want to edit. The content I needed to edit needs this password, but check the object dictionary first.


----------

